# Search Section



## ZiggyLover4ever (Sep 15, 2012)

So when will the search feature be up?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, um seems that this shouldn't have to take this long to get back up. For Pete's sake, how complex could it possibly be?


----------



## Summercat (Sep 15, 2012)

Stuff came up. Really, can't go further into it than that for fear of violating privacy, but IRL stuff came up.

Nothing's changed, server/code wise. IIRC, I think they were also talking about upgrading sphinx, the search engine software we use, so that might be part of it.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 15, 2012)

daaaaaaaww...can we pleeeeeeeease get it back?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 15, 2012)

People actually use the search? :V


----------



## RonnieTheClownPrince (Sep 15, 2012)

Indeed, people do use search. And I hope it's up and running again soon.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 15, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> People actually use the search? :V



How else am I going to find my muscle growth transformation pictures? D:


----------



## spensir (Sep 15, 2012)

yeah why isnt the search working??????????????


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Sep 15, 2012)

I want to search for pics of Shayla the Pink Mouse, behind, female, human, and Interspecies pics.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I understand "stuff came up" but can we please make this a priority?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 15, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Stuff came up.


New hats on TF2?


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 16, 2012)

Administrative noticed posted 9/13 said:
			
		

> Primary database server online. Importing the database took longer than expected. FA is back to full functionality (except for the search engine which will be restored later today).



And stuff comes up. Stuff ALWAYS comes up. And we are left in the dark. And estimates don't seem to matter. And we don't get an update. We have how many admins to delete Sonic stuff and not one to keep us informed?


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm so happy FA's back up, but I do hope that search returns soon.  I admit that I search for new Mewtwo works probably...8-10 times a day.  Makes it a lot easier rather than navigating individual categories he might be in.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah, this is getting a little ridiculous. it's not like the site went down again. Heck, if I had any control of the site, I'd probably fix it right now.

I don't know why the search stopped working when the database was fixed but regarding what searching requires, there is NO WAY you need this much time to fix it. I'm sorry for being impatient, but how long has the site been up without Search? And that dang message at the top of the site was not updated either.


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 16, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> yeah, this is getting a little ridiculous.



Did we not mention this is FA we're talking about?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 16, 2012)

It's nothing major- you'll just have to know the other artists on FurAffinity by name, rather than rely on vague memories of something you were searching for in the past. Which shows a great deal more respect- wanting to see the gallery of MicheleLight or just doing a dragnet search for all "babyfur" artists


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 16, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> It's nothing major- you'll just have to know the other artists on FurAffinity by name, rather than rely on vague memories of something you were searching for in the past. Which shows a great deal more respect- wanting to see the gallery of MicheleLight or just doing a dragnet search for all "babyfur" artists



I disagree. It's definitely major. I watch the artists I want to look at and unfortunately some of them just don't post all their work, sometimes their commissioners post em and I can't keep track of everyone that commissions said artists. I need the search to find what I missed.

So I guess basically, bring the damn search back already!

...and yes Devious (Mr. Negativity) I know this is FA. But 3 days without search? That's stupid and lazy.


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Sep 16, 2012)

I am still getting this:

Search backend failure
 3312 failed (errno=61, msg=Connection refused)

OK why is it taking a week almost for the fix to take place?


----------



## Glide (Sep 16, 2012)

Really, I think everyone should just calm down a bit. The ever informative Summercat (See? There's admins to keep us updated.) told us there are some IRL issues. Those are probably priority and private at the moment. Would you all complain if, for instance, a staff member died and fixing the search was put on hold?  I'd wait and stop asking such a silly question.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 17, 2012)

Gilde, while this could be possible, it's likely that this is not the case. Plus, if someone died, I think there'd be a different mood at least, in the staff


----------



## Summercat (Sep 17, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Gilde, while this could be possible, it's likely that this is not the case. Plus, if someone died, I think there'd be a different mood at least, in the staff



Nobody died, but I think that's called hyperbole.

In this case, RL stuff came up that is sucking up a shitton of time. Getting search up and running is an immediate priority, yes, and it'll be the first (or one of the first) things worked on when FA comes up again.

It'd be like asking me why I haven't answered any tickets in like a week while I've been working 18 hour shifts.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 17, 2012)

Well if I can do anything to make this go faster, I would. Because let's be honest, a good portion of the community wants this back ASAP


----------



## Summercat (Sep 17, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Well if I can do anything to make this go faster, I would. Because let's be honest, a good portion of the community wants this back ASAP



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYleronUcqQ

This.

(It's now up, btw)


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2012)

Hooray, now our quest continues; to boldy pry where nobody has pried before.


----------



## dracovixen (Sep 18, 2012)

Summercat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYleronUcqQ
> 
> This.
> 
> (It's now up, btw)



I've noticed a large problem with Search...it seems to...not be updating?  It's like the search server isn't polling properly?  Or is just pulling once a day or something?  That...doesn't seem right though...

Help?


----------



## thoron (Sep 18, 2012)

dracovixen said:


> I've noticed a large problem with Search...it seems to...not be updating?  It's like the search server isn't polling properly?  Or is just pulling once a day or something?  That...doesn't seem right though...
> 
> Help?



It never updates immeadiately, submissions need a little time (usually an hour) to get through the system.


----------



## dracovixen (Sep 19, 2012)

thoron said:


> It never updates immeadiately, submissions need a little time (usually an hour) to get through the system.



That's...not what's happening though...it only seems to be running once a night to pull things, like I'm saying, not once an hour.


----------

